# Paint Samples from Sherwin-Williams



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

No offense, but why would you buy sample paint (which comes in pints) to paint a powder room?


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Sherwin williams samples are just that. They are samples to get an idea of color. They are not intended to be used for painting interior or exterior. They do not offer any protection on surfaces, as they are just samples.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Gymschu said:


> No offense, but why would you buy sample paint (which comes in pints) to paint a powder room?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com



They can be way cheaper Gym. Some SWs sell quart samples. I was told its just low grade interior paint. Did a bathroom in my sisters house with a sample couple years ago and it's fine.


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

Gymschu said:


> No offense, but why would you buy sample paint (which comes in pints) to paint a powder room?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


I didn't buy it specifically to paint the power room. Decided to test the color there and figured I might get the entire room done with it. Close, but no cigar. Didn't care for the color enough to buy it for the entire house, but didn't want to waste it or do it over. 


Samples should be identical, in every facet, to the product they are selling (color, sheen, and quality), otherwise it's pointless for comparison purposes.

I used SW white ceiling paint on all ceilings. I'm using sears Easy Living paint on the walls. I have no issue with sears paint. Please elaborate on the issue you've had.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

As far as I know the samples only come in 1 or 2 sheens. A sample is $4 a qt. is $20 do you really think they are the same.


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> As far as I know the samples only come in 1 or 2 sheens. A sample is $4 a qt. is $20 do you really think they are the same.


Do you really think anyone seeking a paint sample prices quarts to determine the quality of the sample container?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

No I think most people think a paint sample is just that a sample.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I believe it says right on the sample container that it is a SAMPLE and not intended for use as a finish paint. I could be wrong.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

The label spells it out clearly, it's not a finish paint.


----------

